# Gear grinder



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thought this might have been a pisstake on the whole bearded, fixie riding barista thing then I saw the price!

http://www.geargrinder.co.uk


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

How much! Thought You had found the prefect grinder to combine both of my hobbies but not at that price.


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

ha, I worked for Karmarama a few years ago, their motto was "work hard be nice play ping pong."

Why would you fit an additional chain to your double sided fixed hub to grind coffee?

What happens when you start doing backwards circles?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

cringing hell


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Not to mention that by the look of it, it's just an adapted Porlex mini and I'm damn sure there isn't over £310 worth in the adaptation, if you look at the top lid it looks like the normal spindle that the handle fits on has been very badly butchered in order to shorten it.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Not to mention, at 20g, its not exactly FP friendly.

Do you need to stop and refill the hopper if you are making large batches?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it April 1st already?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Is it April 1st already?


Nope you didn't lose that many days on your way to and from NZ lol.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

You've got to be 'avin' a larf incha??


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Unless it has 83mm titanium burrs inside it somehow and travels through the bike coming out as an espresso at the handlebars its a con hahaha


----------

